# ps3 died :(



## bigdw (Dec 23, 2007)

ok, so my dad got addicted to COD4 and played it none stop. now the blu-ray drive is dead. i got the errorcoed 80010514. the ps3 is out of warranty by a few months, what can be done with it? my dad is so addicted he went out and brought a new one anyway, so if we can get the old one reparied then we can have some propper multiplayer COD4 gaming. ive read taht the bluray drive is too complicated to replace so im not even going to bother to go down that road. will sony repair the ps3 even if it is out of waranty? and how much do you think it is likely to cost? anyone had this happen?

cheers DW


----------



## Clio1.4s (Sep 20, 2008)

i Had this happen about two months ago and the ps3 was out of warranty by a few months but i rang the careline and managed to get it replaced free! the guy didn't even ask how old it was, he just asked for the serial number and arranged the pickup/delivery:thumb:


----------



## FitzyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Sony havent got no way of knowing when you bought it, so they dont know when the 1 year warranty is up. My brothers PS3 died and was out of warranty by 8 months and Sony replaced it with no questions asked.


----------



## bigdw (Dec 23, 2007)

awesome news, do they do that free of charge?


----------



## FitzyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

bigdw said:


> awesome news, do they do that free of charge?


Yea they pick up and deliver the new one free of charge


----------



## bigdw (Dec 23, 2007)

bostin, cheers for that.


----------



## MicraCivic127 (Apr 9, 2009)

My nephew's 60gb PS3 died a while back and he contacted Sony who replaced it with an 80gb model, despite the fact that for some time, the 60gb was as rare as hen's teeth.


----------

